

Show HN: RedisLive, real-time monitoring for your redis instances - nkrode
https://github.com/kumarnitin/RedisLive

======
lightyrs
Thanks, this looks very useful!

Edit: 8 minutes later and I'm already up and running. Well done!

~~~
nkrode
cool..thanks, let me know if there are some stats which are missing and might
be useful.

